# Ryobi 410r tiller/cutivator



## SuesAllen (Apr 17, 2006)

*Ryobi 410r tiller/cutivator fuel lines*

The fuel lines have become brittle and fallen apart on my Ryobi 410r tiller/cutivator. Where can I find replacements along with the fuel filter for this particular model? I have had no luck searching on the internet. MTD sells the whole fuel assembly for about $50 which is rediculous just to get new lines and a filter. (The original filter is clanking around inside the fuel tank. I haven't been able to use my tiller for 2 years because I can't find these items. I would really appreciate any info anyone may have. You can email me at [email protected].
Thank you!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can get the parts from Sears. Go to http://www3.sears.com and put in the model number (410r). Look at the Carb/Flywheel Parts List. You want part numbers 9, 18, and 19. Cost is about $19.00 plus shipping.


----------



## rrgeier (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ryobi 410R*

I have a Ryobi 4110R that is only a little over a year old. It worked fine last year and I really liked it as it was light enough that I could handle it. This year when I tried to start it, it won't turn over. In fact I can't even pull the rope for the starter. Any suggestions? Any help appreciated. You can email me at [email protected] if you like. I would appreciate some help or suggestions. 
Regina in SW Missouri


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like the engine is locked up. Pull the muffler and look for scoring on the piston. If that looks OK you'll have to pull the carb and the carb mount to see if there is any rod/crank damage.


----------



## kswan (Dec 8, 2007)

I just finished replacing the fuel lines on both of my 410r's and I used spare fuel line that I had for my R/C cars. works just fine is just a little bigger od than the stock fuel lines, had to enlarge the openings on the carb mount to get them to slide thru but they are still tight. I will get you the drill bit size in just a minute when I go back out to the garage.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

kswan;
This post is 1 1/2 years old. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Tommie Mikeal (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a ryobi 410r and am trying to get to the clutch. i have the motor off the tiller and can not get the part that the clutch turns and connects to the shaft that turns the tynes. is there a bolt or something that holds that piece on to the motor. not much i cannot tear apart but this has me stumped.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, there is a screw holding the clutch drum on. It's usually a Torx head type.


----------



## Tommie Mikeal (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks a lot i see if i can get it off. appreciate the help 30yeartech


----------



## raymundo (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had my Ryobi 410r for almost ten years now and it worked fantastic until now.
Like all things something has obviously worn out. It starts fine and runs good but the tines will no longer turn once it hits the ground. Can anyone tell me what needs to be replaced and if it is fixable


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It most likely is a broken shaft or gearbox. Shaft is about $16, gearbox about $80


----------



## raymundo (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks hankster, any idea where I might be able to find the parts to replace them.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can pull the motor off the drive shaft housing and then pull the flex drive shaft to see if it is broken. If it is not then you can put the flex shaft back in and use plyers to turn the shaft to see if the gearbox is broken.

Any place that sells MTD parts can get you them. Sears is one such place, just put in the model number at http://www.searspartsdirect.com


----------



## leoschulz (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a ryobi 410r. It was doing fine then it died. I was able to make it run by manually keeping the choke closed and then open it a little and closing it, then opening again ect. Replaced primer, fuel filter, inspected fuel lines and replaced one. Problem still exists. I would really appreciate any info anyone may have. 
Thanks


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

clean the carb. if you need parts (gaskets and such) post the carb numbers.


----------



## Joe_P_42 (Jul 13, 2009)

Does anybody know how to get the clutch off of the engine on the 410r?


----------



## Bobbie (May 22, 2013)

I need the schematics for the fuel lines on the Ryobi 410 cultivator. I had to replace them as they were old and cracking. Can you please help?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Bobbie said:


> I need the schematics for the fuel lines on the Ryobi 410 cultivator. I had to replace them as they were old and cracking. Can you please help?


Hello and Welcome.Here is a diagram I found and adjusted to reflect your hose routing,hope this helps.


----------

